# no blood in stool, but is it colon cancer? Scared!



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Hi everyone. I've been on this BB for many months now. Have gone to a gastro who, after listening to me, didn't take me too seriously.. suggested all sorts of things I'd already taken, like Lotronex (which made me feel sick!. Wellbutrin.. Caltrate Plus). I then went to my nice GP who suggested Metamucil (have done that) and other simple things. They both think I have IBS. I've had stools checked for blood and bugs. None in two years. But my symptoms are: wake up and have to go. Then once again in about 20 minutes. On a "good" day I grumble until lunch. Eat lunch and feel I have to go immediately, but if I walk around it disappears (for awhile)_ and I just have to go outside and fart a bit. Then (oh, this is so embarassing!) have that lower "need to do something feeling" and indeed, I have to do a little. Then, grumbling and feeling of lower gas during afternoon. At night I have a glass of wine w. my husband at dinner and stomach seems to calm down. Sleep alright, but then it all starts again. I can't really go out anywhere without a john nearby. My question is: I've had this for about 8 years in one form or another, but in last two years it's been worse. It's interfering with my life! On "bad" days, I spend about 8 times on john with D. I have to watch everything I eat.Can I be suffering from colon cancer without blood in the stools? What, other than IBS, can be causing this? Please help me!Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Libbys - did you have any GI tests done? Like a Barium enema? It might be a wise idea, even though your stool has no blood (which is a good sign, as I'm sure you know).It could be you're starting to worry unnecessarily about cancer, and that's causing you to become stressed/depressed - which often causes turmoil while you sleep and hence why it starts all over again when you wake up. For what it's worth, my advice is have your GP order an Upper GI follow-through and have a consultation with a GI specialist - he'll be able to tell you definatively YES/NO if you have IBD or Cancer, if nothing else it will help your stress.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

I was really worried about colon cancer cause I have it on both sides of my family history. I kept getting an ocassional very sharp pain in my lower left abdomen and so my doctor sent me for a colonoscopy (will have one every 2 years now). I was terrified I had cancer but guess what - all clear! I am so glad I had it done cause now I don't have to worry.I think as you get older your trigger foods change so don't assume - keep a food diary. Sometimes just buying a different brand of a "safe" food can make a difference. I've had IBS for years and it is definitely easier to manage/handle now than when I was younger. Also Libbys, maybe that "glass of wine" with dinner is causing you problems. I find red wine is a trigger food for me. Just a thought.


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Thank you, Ropesend and me2! I know that the stress is causing a lot of my trouble. And, I suspect the red wine has too much acid in it for me. I'm going to try the simple methods my GP suggested and if it doesn't get better, I'll do all those tests! Some days I don't have to run to the john so much, but have these incredible "dinging" sounds in my stomach (gas, I think) and a sort of sickish feeling. This whole syndrome is such a mystery!Libbys


----------

